#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Hampson Russell Manuals

## yogienfathkei

please find out HRS manuals in link below:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

cheersSee More: Hampson Russell Manuals

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
Does anybody have training data for HRS?
Upload its, please!

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
Does anybody have training data for HRS?
Upload its, please!

----------


## Timane

Please tel me the user name and the pass

----------


## mkan

Please Share HRS 10.2 or 10.3 with license

----------


## prof_a13

if anyone have , please share 10.2 or 0.3

----------


## chuan556

Hi,please reupload the manual as it no longer valid, thanks

----------

